# Focus point display



## lenstrack26 (May 20, 2021)

My R5 used to show the focus point(s) on the flippy screen when reviewing images. No longer. I have updated the firmware to 1.3.1, but that does not help. AF point display is enabled in the menu (Blue arrow symbol , page 5). Can anyone help me get this function to reappear? Thanks muchly.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 20, 2021)

Dumb question, you are in an AF mode?


----------



## lenstrack26 (May 21, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Dumb question, you are in an AF mode?


Yes, indeedy. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2021)

Mine shows fine after setting it to display the AF point.


----------



## lenstrack26 (May 23, 2021)

Wow! Who wudda thunk!!! Turns out that if focus is obtained by back button focus, the focus point is not shown in review. However, when focus is switched back to the shutter button, the replay shows the focus point(s).


----------



## lenstrack26 (May 23, 2021)

I've been communicating with Nina Baily about this issue. She wrote the massive, informative and detailed PDF, "Understanding the Canon EOS R5", updated for the latest firmware revision. With regard to back button focusing, she wrote the following to me, which I am sharing with her permission: 
_BBF causes more problems than it solves! If you press it and let go you are not licking the AF as some claim you are not focusing at all! So there is no focus lock hence no AF point shown as it’s not focusing and no exposure lock for the same reason! It’s one of the many reasons why I don’t use or recommend BBF. It’s not used much with the R5 or R6 as the camera finds and stays on the subject so not so much point in using it. I have always preferred a half pressure in the shutter button and use the right AF mode for what I am shooting. _


----------



## HenryL (May 24, 2021)

Sorry, I’m not really sure what you or Nina Bailey are going on about wrt back button focus. I use it, my R5 focuses, and the focus point displays when I review images in camera. Yes, I am on firmware 1.3.1 as well.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 12, 2022)

If you are using BBAF, and do not have AF engaged at the time the photo is taken, it will not display any AF point, essentially because none was used.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice necrothreading, but yes – the active AF point is recorded in the EXIF. If you're using BBF and not actually pressing the button, there is no active AF point.


----------

